# Seat post clamp slipping



## Fourtango (Mar 26, 2012)

My seat post slips down a little bit when I ride hard. I'm 235 riding a superfly 100 al. Would a better clamp solve this or do you guys think it's something else? It is pretty tight, to the point when I tightened it a little bit more I couldn't clamp it shut. Thanks for your help! Bill


----------



## danmtchl (Sep 18, 2004)

Try a regular clamp, your bike should came with one. I have a trek elite 9.8 carbon and I weigh more than you and have no problems.


----------



## Bigwheel29 (Feb 9, 2012)

When its tight with the clamp all the way in, tighten the fastener head on the other side. Not stupid tight, but tighter this I have found should help. Do not go retard strong on this with a breaker bar. 

What I do to verify tightness is lightly scribe the post with a very small line so I can always check visually if my fat ass is causing seat post relocation...


----------



## Oliver (May 18, 2005)

QR seat clamps are not for clydes. I use a Thomson or Salsa non QR clamp on all of my bikes. BTW, I am 250.


----------



## danmtchl (Sep 18, 2004)

My Chumba has a Hope QR seat clamp and never has it slipped on me. I also weigh 250. Some clamps work better than others.


----------



## Oliver (May 18, 2005)

danmtchl said:


> My Chumba has a Hope QR seat clamp and never has it slipped on me. I also weigh 250. Some clamps work better than others.


Glad yours works for you. Results can very.


----------



## danmtchl (Sep 18, 2004)

As stated not all clamp work as well as others. Find the best one for you and stick with it.


----------



## aroundoz (Sep 9, 2008)

All I can say is Carbon Fiber Assembly Paste. I had the same problem and it was recommended to me several times over in the Motobecane forum and it works. It's a cheap a fix.


----------



## Fourtango (Mar 26, 2012)

aroundoz said:


> All I can say is Carbon Fiber Assembly Paste. I had the same problem and it was recommended to me several times over in the Motobecane forum and it works. It's a cheap a fix.


Even for aluminum??


----------



## aroundoz (Sep 9, 2008)

Absolutely. The material is irrelevant since the micro particles in the past help fill the gap between whatever you are clamping together. There was so much play in my seat tube, I could rattle the post back and forth. 

Do a search and you should find a lot of believers. Go to the Motobecane forum to find my thread as well.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

aroundoz said:


> Absolutely. The material is irrelevant since the micro particles in the past help fill the gap between whatever you are clamping together. There was so much play in my seat tube, I could rattle the post back and forth.
> 
> Do a search and you should find a lot of believers. Go to the Motobecane forum to find my thread as well.


Its probably more that the grit adds lots of friction. At 330 lb with a thomson post and a thomson clamp, I can't put any lube or it will slide. Do you have your post globbed with grease? Take it out clean it, add a very very light grease and put back in. I've accepted the fact that I have to take my post out every couple weeks to clean so that it won't creak.


----------



## Fourtango (Mar 26, 2012)

I ordered a hope qr seat clamp and I'm picking up some carbon paste as well. Even if I don't NEED the new clamp I could use some more bling and it will match my hubs!


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm 330 and have a Salsa QR w/ Thomson post on my WFO and I don't have any slippage at all. There was another thread on this a while back which is where I got the info to buy my Salsa clamp.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I've been using a Syntace clamp with Thomson seatpost. No slippage.


----------



## aroundoz (Sep 9, 2008)

Try the paste first to see how it works. Make sure you remove the grease from the tube and post before adding the paste and you don't need much. I hope it works for you. Those Hope clamps look nice and I wish I had a reason to get one.


----------



## jesspal (Apr 26, 2009)

Thomson seat post and clamp and zero slippage, was using stock fsa seatpost and qr and it sucked. It was an expensive upgrade but well worth the price. No more stopping to fix seatpost during rides.


----------



## SlowMTBer (Jan 1, 2012)

I feel like I need to chime in here and share my experience with this issue. I had originally had a creaking noise with my seat post, and followed some suggestions and greased the post. I had taken the seat post out since then and installed a new seat. After that, my seat would drop a couple inches gradually during every ride, and I would stop and raise it back up. I removed the post and cleaned all the grease from the post and tube, and still had issues. I had tightened the clamp to the point of having to beat it closed with the palm of my hand.

Well, this past week it dawned on me that maybe I simply needed to oil the clamp mechanism. I did this, and found I could close the clamp with one finger. So after tightening the clamp bolt by almost 2 turns, I can still close the clamp by simply using my thumb, and the seat didn't move at all during my ride today.

So make sure that if you have this issue, you make sure the clamp is actually tightening down properly. If you can tap the nose of the seat from the side with your palm, and it rotates, you probably don't have the clamp tight enough.


----------



## zerodish (Jun 17, 2006)

I use 2 clamps when I had one I was bending the bolt making it hard to remove.


----------



## authalic (Apr 8, 2005)

I was about to post this same question. I went on a ride last night, beginning with my seat jacked up high for a long climb. When I got to the top, the height felt right, so I didn't get off and adjust it. Things still felt good at the bottom. I figured I had found the perfect all-purpose height. It turned out that the seat had slipped about 2.5 inches from the starting point.

I'm currently at 260 lbs and I'm clamping down the seat post so hard that some of the anodization has flaked off the collar. The post had some grease on it when it was new. Some of that is likely still inside the seat tube. I'm definitely trying the carbon paste next.


----------



## 29ernb (Mar 20, 2012)

did some searching and i found a double clamp seat post clamp. i wonder if this actually works

NEW SPEEDPARK Non Slip Double Seat Clamp 31.8 27.2 Pat | eBay


----------



## schulzeee (Mar 11, 2011)

SlowMTBer said:


> I feel like I need to chime in here and share my experience with this issue. I had originally had a creaking noise with my seat post, and followed some suggestions and greased the post. I had taken the seat post out since then and installed a new seat. After that, my seat would drop a couple inches gradually during every ride, and I would stop and raise it back up. I removed the post and cleaned all the grease from the post and tube, and still had issues. I had tightened the clamp to the point of having to beat it closed with the palm of my hand.
> 
> Well, this past week it dawned on me that maybe I simply needed to oil the clamp mechanism. I did this, and found I could close the clamp with one finger. So after tightening the clamp bolt by almost 2 turns, I can still close the clamp by simply using my thumb, and the seat didn't move at all during my ride today.
> 
> So make sure that if you have this issue, you make sure the clamp is actually tightening down properly. If you can tap the nose of the seat from the side with your palm, and it rotates, you probably don't have the clamp tight enough.


It's amazing what oil can do when used in just the right location!


----------

